# Looking for reliable Greek charter company



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a sincere advice about a charter company in Greece (Kos).

I will be in Kos the 29th of May for one week sailing and I'm really afraid to waste my few sailing days fixing things.

So if you can help me with positve experiences about Greek chartering companies in the Dodecanese, please leave a note.

Thanks for your kind help

Bittone


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Call Fyly and ask for Barbara I was one of her skippers last year. Fyly is based in athens but she can arrange you a boat anywhere in greece. You will not be disappointed. Their website is Greece Yacht Charter,yacht charter greece, Yachtcharter Greece,yachtcharter greece,Yacht Charter Greece, Yacht charter Greece,griechenland,Griechenland,Segelboot Charter,Sailboatcharter,sailboatcharter,

enjoy!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

in case that didnt work fill in the spaces with "."

www fyly gr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your kind answer, MovementSailing.
I'll contact them soon.

Bittone


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Have used these folks several times including a 5 boat deal - never a problem
Egiali Yachting - Home

They have their own boats and can also broker any boat you need in any part of Greece. We went out of Kalamaki and also Kos on a separate trip


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chuteman said:


> never a problem


problems you tend to get when you brake something and only then you know how good the company is you're dealing with...


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

wardv:
Flying all the way from the states, spending lots of money on the deal with lots of people on board - you find out how good the company is long before breaking something - which we try really hard not to do & succeed almost 100% of the time. The idea is to find the broken stuff and learn how everything works before you leave the dock & treat it like its your own boat - then everything works out just fine.... and it did each time.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I feel it is my duty to report that over long years I have found FYLY a trustworthy, reliable bareboat chartering company, offering her services from various bases in Greece, Kos marina included, and hence I would recommend FYLY unquestionably!


----------

